# Hooking speakers to computer and ipod dock.



## jelly (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi, before my dry wall was installed I roughed in speaker wire throughout the house for two speakers. One speaker is in the kitchen and one speaker is outside. I have two speaker wires (one from each speaker) coming through the wall into the office with no face plate/connectors. I would like to hook two devices up to the speakers, my computer and an ipod dock. Below is a picture of the back of my computer. There is an optical audio in and out though I am not partial to the optical hookup.

I would like to hook the two speakers up to both devices and I also want to be able to have one speaker on or both.

I dont even know what kind of wall plate to get, thats how new I am at this.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

You will need something to amplify the sound from a 1/8" output to the Speakers. You cannot just hook the speakers up directly.


----------



## jelly (Oct 19, 2007)

Okay thanks gregzoll. I guess I should go to Radio Shack and talk to one of their "experts"


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Or just go to Circuit City and look at their clearance shelf for a low end Home Stereo Amp or A/V receiver. Those so called experts at Radio Shack are not so expert.


----------

